# Difficulty Rooting, Little Help?



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

*(resolved)*

I have spent about 6 hours trying to root a family member's Charge

I downloaded Odin 1.82 (provided in the sticky), installed the Samsung driver, have tried multiple Voodoo/CWM/root kits that claim they work with Charge EE4
I put the phone with 100% battery into download mode, flash with Odin, and I get a Pass. When the phone reboots, it reboots quickly, and no root is applied.

If pressed up/home/power, I can boot into CWM. This takes several minutes and I hear the voice prompts that should happen after the root. Once I get to CWM, I reboot, BUT there is still no root. I have tried installing superuser.apk, but it says there is not a kernel that supports root.

I have tried several different root files, multiple times, different stock cords, 100% charge, the install always passes. CWM is successfully installed, why not the kernel? Any insight into what I am doing wrong?

Another oddity is in CWM the menu button should act as back, but it doesn't. I cannot figure out any back button. Any thoughts?

I am considering flashing a Froyo Voodoo kernel from CWM to see if that fixes it, but I am uncertain of the status of the Voodoo hack/filesystem and wanted to ask the charge community before I grow more gray hairs working on this phone









-Thanks

PS: While I am a neophyte to the Charge, I have been creating my own ROMs for the OG for 2 years, so I was hoping this would be simple, . . . .


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

You have to flash pbj froyo voodoo kernel in cwm or any other rooted kernel. I always use pbj. So odin cwm, then boot to cwm then flash the kernel. You'll have root. Just download superuser from market after that


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is the kernel link if u need it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1104634


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, I will try flashing,

I have beening an all-in-one
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1092114

Will report in later


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Kernel works perfectly. Came with SU app.
Downloaded Voodoo control, converted the file system

CWM still does not have a working back button, but I don't think that will be a big issue.
* clumsyninja21 - thank you for your help*


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

DHO said:


> Kernel works perfectly. Came with SU app.
> Downloaded Voodoo control, converted the file system
> 
> CWM still does not have a working back button, but I don't think that will be a big issue.
> clumsyninja21 - thank you for your help


I just press the back button on my phone in CWM and it goes back no problem


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

DHO said:


> Kernel works perfectly. Came with SU app.
> Downloaded Voodoo control, converted the file system
> 
> CWM still does not have a working back button, but I don't think that will be a big issue.
> clumsyninja21 - thank you for your help


No prob. 
Are u using the 8/17 cwm(orange?)


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I already handed off the phone. The CWM version was 4.0.1.4 or maybe 4.0.1.4.5. I cannot recall the text color
The bottom 4 buttons including they back key do not appear to function.

Edit was 4.0.1.4
I reflashed CWM from the sticky and it works fine now.


----------

